# MediaMarkt Logo-Spirale mehrfarbig



## g-zus (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

ihr kennt ja alle die Spirale von Mediamarkt  (siehe Anhang!).

Nun schaffe ich es eine Spirale mit 4 Strahlen selber zu gestalten, soviele Strahlen wie es im Logo vom Mediamarkt sind schaff ich bereits nicht mehr. 
Und nun wollte ich das ganze nicht nur 2 farbig sondern 3-farbig machen, also in immer der selben Wiederholung drei gleiche Farben verwenden.

Kann ich das Trotzdem mit dem normalen Verzerrungsfilter "Strudel" machen?
Habs bisher nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## McAce (5. Oktober 2005)

Naja dein Anhang war nichtsehr aufschlußreich 

Aber MediaMarkt habe ich noch im Netz gefunden 

So ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen. 

1. Die Strahlenabzählen MediaMarkt hatte 22 was bei deinem vorhaben nicht geht, hatte
ich aber erst später festgestellt.

2. Winkel ausrechnen 360/Anzahl der Strahlen bei mir 22 das ergibt einen Winkel von ca.16°

3. Mitte von Dokument mit Hilfslinien makiert

4. Rechteckformwerkzeug genommen, denn da kann man später sehr einfach die Farben
    ändern

5. ein Rechteckt mit akzeptablerbreite erstellen mußt du halt etwas anpssen und mal
sehen wie das so aussieht. Ich brauchte auch 2 Versuche bis es einigermassen passte.

6. Jetzt eine Aktion erstellen die folgendes macht
   6.1 einen neue Ebene der vorherigen erstellt
   6.2 die die neu erstellte Ebene um deinen errechneten Winkel dreht.

7. Bei mir brauchte ich jetzt nur noch 10 mal die Aktion starten

8. Bei bedarf die Farben ändern

9 Ebenen zusammenführen

10 Effekt Strudel anwenden.

Viel Glück

McAce

PS: Ich habe das Rechteck von oben bis unten gezogen, wenn du jetzt eine ungerade
       Zahl an Starhlen hast sollteste das Rechteckt von der Seite bis zur        Dokumenmtenmitte ziehen.
 den Drehpunkt der Rechtecks muß dann aber in die Mitte des Dokumentes gesetzt
werden.
       Ansonsten bleibt alles so wie oben


----------



## g-zus (5. Oktober 2005)

hallo,

danke, sieht vielversprechend aus das Ergebnis, sicher brauchbar, werds mir mal reinziehen 

Das mitm Anhang hat nicht ganz geklappt, wollt ihn noch nachreichen, aber musste schnell weg, notfall 

Aber wer vergleichen will, hier das OriginalLogo


----------

